# Need some help on a 2.1 setup for the back of my Big truck.



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok I drive a truck for a living and I need to build a 2.1 system for the back of it. I have been running a 2.1 computer system for years. Well it gave up on me. It was a nice set and was expensive for what it was ($150). It was a Klipsch Pro media 2.1 200watt THX cert system. 
I really liked it but it seams as thou the amp has gone out on it. (It wont turn on) so I need to replace it.

I would like something that's about the same size. 

Any one have any thing the recommend? 

The only thing I did not like about the last system was that the cables where not vary long. This made hiding them not an option. I would like to hid all the cables this time so it would be good if I could extend them if needed.

I use this mostly for watching movies and TV but I do play video games on it and listen to music from time to time as well.

The back of a truck at high way speeds is a noisy environment, so it will need some power behind it. My wife drives the truck as well and some times I watch a movie in the back before bed. I have had to use head phones for the last month or so and I don't like that option.


Thanks.


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

Im not sure if your trying to build a system or just buy another one but if your just looking into buying another set of 2.1 speakers I'd recommend the Logitech Z-2300. I have one in my room that I've been absolutely abusing for 4 years now with very few problems. By abusing i mean playing at top volumes quiet often. It offers very good bass and plays considerably loud for a ~$120 set. My only complaints are that since it has an 8" woofer which plays down very low and has only 2.5" speakers it doesn't have the best midbass and after so much abuse one of the tweeters finally blew a few months ago. I love it though and feel it has the most bang for the buck out there.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm open to more then just buying a premade 2.1. I liked the Klipsch unit but it did not last vary long. I think I actually used it for less then 6 months. Before that I had 2 others. None of them lasted more then a year.

Right now I have to use headphones. The TV I have has blown speakers. (or they just don't work) It was like that when I got it. It was marked down 60% because of this.

The head phone thing is getting old fast.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

PartsExpress has a 2.1 plate amp that looks great. 25x2+50 for a sub. It even has an on board crossover. Just do some full range speakers with a sub and you're good to go!


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i can say that the logitech would definetly last more than 6 months. I've convinced a few of my friends into getting the same unit and they've had no problems in over a year, and like i said im in no way nice to mine and its lasted for 4 years. I'm finishing up high school and have been living in a dorm where it is common to play your system at full volume which i'd imagine is the worst form of abuse. If bass, high volumes, and quality is important to you than thats the least expensive option.

The other option is just as the last person said buy a plate amp, some speakers, and a sub. or you could build the speakers and sub for cheaper but it will definitely cost you a lot more. I believe that plate amp alone sells for more than the entire Logitech system.

One thing I've been thinking of doing and might be of interest to you is to buy a Logitech z-2300 and take the plate amp in it out for use with other speakers. It is more powerful with 40x2 and 120x1 and cheaper than the Dayton one on parts express. The only downside would be lack of selectable crossover point and the only input is a headphone jack rather than the rca's on the Dayton.

If you got the money to spare i definitely recommend getting the Dayton but after the amp, speakers, and sub you looking at probably ~$300 or maybe more. If you want to spend under $150 than i'd go with the Logitech


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

The Klipsch 2.1 ProMedias sound great while they work but that's the main problem. Their power supply is known to blow within the first year of owning. I wish Klipsch would do something about their products -- last time I'll buy from them. Best of luck with figuring out your situation -- I'd probably spring for the plate amp and build a new sub while using the ProMedia speakers.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Badmunky said:


> I'm open to more then just buying a premade 2.1. I liked the Klipsch unit but it did not last vary long. I think I actually used it for less then 6 months. Before that I had 2 others. None of them lasted more then a year.
> 
> Right now I have to use headphones. The TV I have has blown speakers. (or they just don't work) It was like that when I got it. It was marked down 60% because of this.
> 
> The head phone thing is getting old fast.


So we can agree that your listening space for this little 2.1 system is quite small? I think you could build a kick ass system around that Dayton 2.1 plate amp, I really do. If you were to do something like that, how much would you want to spend?


----------



## JrSmithily (May 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> So we can agree that your listening space for this little 2.1 system is quite small? I think you could build a kick ass system around that Dayton 2.1 plate amp, I really do. If you were to do something like that, how much would you want to spend?


I'm not sure on how much I would spend. It all depends on what I'm getting for the money.

I have a nice receiver at home that I'm thinking of using in the truck. It puts out 100x4 to the front, 75X2 to the rear, and 150X1 to a center. I also have a 12" powered sub that puts out 250watts. I don't think the sub will fit in the truck where I need to put it but the receiver will. I have the Klipch speakers that still work just fine. All I would need would be a power sub that would fit and I would be good.

The receiver I have can power 4 or 8 ohm speakers as well.

That's just 1 option thou.

My truck has an over sized sleeper on it. Most are 80" wide by 72" long, mine is 90" wide by a true 100" long. (The 72" long stock sleepers start there 72" at the back of the front seat mounts. Mine starts where the sleeper is joined to the back of the cab, so that right there gives me another 5-6".)

I can post pics of the inside of the truck if needed. Would take me some time to get them as I would need to buy a new battery for my camera first.

Thanks.


----------

